#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  How thoughts create atoms, and emotions formulate time? by Gil Dekel, PhD (Art, Design & Media).

## Михаил_

How thoughts create atoms, and emotions formulate time?

Flowers5 - Gil Dekel

by Gil Dekel, PhD (Art, Design & Media).

It seems that the connection between thought, emotions, space and time is far greater than understood before.

I am not a scientist; I simply hold interest in that field. Here is a short introduction to the idea that thoughts can manipulate physical reality, and emotions can render the concept of time:
Part 1: Awareness to atoms.

A serious problem facing the world today is actually a very simple one, and it can be solved easily. The problem is that people are unaware of their own atoms… People do not have the awareness or an understanding of the atoms that make their own body; how these atoms are created, how they operate and how they draw energy that enables the body to exist. When people are unaware of their own atoms, then they are unaware of how the planet operates…

link

просто занятная статья

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Немношк поэтических рассуждений об атомах, потом немношк ньюэйджа от обладателя PhD по искусству и дизайну и учителя рейки.

----------

Михаил_ (03.12.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (05.12.2018), Фил (04.12.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

И кстати, если мысли это электрические импульсы, то они состоят из электрического поля, генерируемого электронами, а не из атомов.

----------

Михаил_ (03.12.2018), Фил (04.12.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> просто занятная статья


Всётаки, кмк., здесь речь не о том, что мысли состоят из атомов.
А скорее о том, что воспринимаемый каждым из нас_ мир_ - формируется умом, в уме и из ума.

Но при этом ведь никуда не деться от факта того, что часть информации участвующей в формировании  _мира_, мы получаем посредством органов восприятия, из вне ?

----------

Михаил_ (03.12.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Электроны, атомы, какая разница)
Такие кругленькие как икринки, одна точка вокруг другой вращается. )) Я там не разбираюсь что это такое )))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Электроны, атомы, какая разница)
> Такие кругленькие как икринки, одна точка вокруг другой вращается. )) Я там не разбираюсь что это такое )))


Вообще это то какраз - "планетарная модель".  Такого нет , просто система описания.
Мы вообще не можем описать макро или микро обьекты такими как они есть, а можем лишь использовать "модели описания". Можно использовать математические модели описания, но это мало кому  будет понятно, а можно использовать какойто человекопонятный интерфейс - напр. "планетарную модель"
Можно было бы использовать с той же степенью достоверности (или  недостоверности) и какието другие модели.

И конечно считать, что "модель описания" действительно так существует  и пытаться исходя из этого чёто уже другое обьяснять, как будто то так и есть - это не очень корректно. Но этим довольно часто грешат, особенно пытаясь с помощью физики сознание обьяснить или наоборот сознанием физику )

----------

Алик (08.12.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще всё, что нельзя увидеть с помощью зрения пусть и усиленного обычной оптикой и для исследования чего применяются электронные приборы - это математические модели преображаемые в удобовоспринимаемые человеком образы.
Или, как говорили учёные древней Индии (что буддийские, что небуддийские): такие макро и микро обьекты - чисто умозрительны )

----------

Фил (04.12.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Да их уже фоткают и на видео снимают, на торрентах все завалено этим. Добро пожаловать в 2218 год.
Я просто почву прощупал, можно или нельзя говорить на тему того из чего состоят мысли. 
Если вы скажите что e=mc2 это одно, я склоняюсь к этой версии
Если скажите что они пусты  - ну тогда все пусто.
В 1970 мы бы неплохо обсуждали про астрал и эфир.
Мысли также существуют как и все остальное, значит из того же что и все остальное.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Эти фотки и видео не более чем человекопонятный "интерфейс" с помощью которого ОС "общается" с пользователем.
Это всё просто моделируется в таких образах какие может воспринять человек.  А так, чтоб увидеть "атом" с "электронами" на орбите хотябы в виде различимых глазом точек, чтоб хоть както чуть чуть приближённо к тому что есть, даже в рамках "планетарной модели" - должен понабиться монитор диагональю минимум в пару сотен метров )
Это уже не говоря о том как это на фото  Вы сможете увидеть протон и нейтрон одновременно присутствующие в одном месте )

И с макрообьектами там не меньше, даже только таких очень поверхностных, казусов )

(п.с. я всётаки надеюсь, что Вы о "фотках" и "видео" физических микро- и\или макро- обьектов, а не о "фотках" и "видео"  мыслей ))

----------


## Михаил_

Научныхе. Фото там нормальные, полагаю что фиксируется поле а не частица.
Когда вы создаёте умственный, новый объект - из чего будет состоять мысль?

- если из "ничего" - то и мысли нет
- если, как все во вселенной, из "частиц". Тогда вопросы к частицам вселенной. Виртуальным частицам и так далее.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Когда вы создаёте умственный, новый объект - из чего будет состоять мысль?
> 
> - если из "ничего" - то и мысли нет
> - если, как все во вселенной, из "частиц". Тогда вопросы к частицам вселенной. Виртуальным частицам и так далее.


А вот это и надо выяснять в медитации используя приобретённые навыки созерцания. 
Исследуя умственное соответствующим по природе инструментом - тобишь умом, в соответствующей лаборатории - тобишь в пространстве ума.
А для этого обратить внимание на  нематериальное эфемерное  не регистрируемое никакими физическими приборами и при этом очевидно присутствующее в субъективном опыте каждого - на ум и на умственное.  
Исследовать от первого лица, непосредственно, в очевидном опыте.

----------


## Михаил_

угу
но я пока не видел заявлений (письменно) от созерцателей, что мысли (и пространство) то оказывается, состоит из атомов тоже. Но кое-что я слышал. Этот вопрос, который требует серьезной проработки.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> угу
> но я пока не видел заявлений (письменно) от созерцателей, что мысли (и пространство) то оказывается, состоит из атомов тоже. Но кое-что я слышал. Этот вопрос, который требует серьезной проработки.


Тоесть, сейчас Вас заинтересовала эта идея и Вы ищите подтверждения какихто созерцателей именно этой идеи ?
Но вот совсем недавно Вы были увлечены другими идеями, а через некоторое время захватитесь  третьими .... 

Рассмотрите мысль, не понятие "мысль", а именно возникающую в Вашем уме - мысль. Рассмотрите - пространство...
Это же всё непосредственно присутствует в Вашем опыте.  Обратите на это внимание, попробуйте их - пощупать, взвесить, разделить на атомы .... попробуйте понять их природу в непосредственном опыте от первого лица, непосредственно от "созерцателя" непосредственно "созерцая".

----------


## Михаил_

Все правильно, если кажется что все понятно и нет проблем, нужно их создать.
Совершенно нормальный вопрос: Мысль есть? Есть. Из чего она состоит? Давайте посмотрим ка поближе.

----------


## Михаил_

> Рассмотрите мысль, не понятие "мысль", а именно возникающую в Вашем уме - мысль. Рассмотрите - пространство...
> Это же всё непосредственно присутствует в Вашем опыте.  Обратите на это внимание, попробуйте их - пощупать, взвесить, разделить на атомы .... попробуйте понять их природу в непосредственном опыте от первого лица, непосредственно от "созерцателя" непосредственно "созерцая".


Вот! Добро пожаловать в наш клуб!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Все правильно, если кажется что все понятно и нет проблем, нужно их создать.
> Совершенно нормальный вопрос: Мысль есть? Есть. Из чего она состоит? Давайте посмотрим ка поближе.


Смотрите.
Это Ваша мысль в Вашем уме. Мне её не видно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот! Добро пожаловать в наш клуб!


Хорошо, и вот "я" добавился в Ваш умственный клуб )
Во мне энное кило мяса состоящего из атомов, Ваш клуб потяжелел ?

----------


## Михаил_

> Смотрите.
> Это Ваша мысль в Вашем уме. Мне её не видно.


Как будто они чем то отличаются )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как будто они чем то отличаются )


Откуда я знаю, отличаются или нет. Мысли субьективны, ктото мыслит словами, ктото образами, кто ещё както.... Но другие не видят этих образов, не слышат этих слов .... это не осознаваемое никем другим кроме Вас.
Это внутренняя индивидуальная сфера опыта, внутренний умо-"зрительный" -"слышательный" -"ощущаемый"...    мир.

----------


## Фил

по поводу статьи

----------

Михаил_ (04.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Электроны, атомы, какая разница)
> Такие кругленькие как икринки, одна точка вокруг другой вращается. )) Я там не разбираюсь что это такое )))


Вот именно из-за того, что люди не разбираются, _что это такое_, и возникают всякие нелепые теории.

----------

Alex (05.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (05.12.2018), Михаил_ (05.12.2018), Фил (05.12.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Йогины прошлого, описывая атомы, конечно опирались на опыт интроспективного наблюдения, а не на внешнее наблюдение. То, что описание совпадает с описанием физического мира, это хорошее совпадение. 
Почему невозможно допустить то, что мысли (и одновременно пространство) так-же состоит из элементарных частиц? Да еще и точно таких-же как окружающий мир? Частицы обладающие точно такими-же качествами. Мы же буддисты, природа у одного, должна быть точно такая-же как и и другого. Почему вас пугает эта мысль?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Йогины прошлого, описывая атомы, конечно опирались на опыт интроспективного наблюдения, а не на внешнее наблюдение. То, что описание совпадает с описанием физического мира, это хорошее совпадение. 
> Почему невозможно допустить то, что мысли (и одновременно пространство) так-же состоит из элементарных частиц? Да еще и точно таких-же как окружающий мир? Частицы обладающие точно такими-же качествами. Мы же буддисты, природа у одного, должна быть точно такая-же как и и другого.


Хотябы потому, что йогины древности(буддийские) описывали ум и умственное, как не имеющее материальной природы. Вполне противопоставляя ум и материю, как разные по природе, хоть и взаимозависимые составляющие нашего опыта.
И это так, даже если допустить, что индобуддийское _параману руупа_ и западнонаучное _атом_ - одно и тоже. Что на самом деле маловероятно, так как используются разные подходы для деления и классификации материи. Даже вот  если допустить, что это одно, то остаётся тезис буддийских йогинов о разных природах ума и материи.

----------

Михаил_ (08.12.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

я думаю не остается )
почему маловероятно то? все городит за то, что "одна природа".
мысль чуть больше материальна, чем просто мысль. и мир, чуть чуть иллюзия.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> я думаю не остается )
> почему маловероятно то? все городит за то, что "одна природа".
> мысль чуть больше материальна, чем просто мысль. и мир, чуть чуть иллюзия.


думайте )
подумайте например о шестнадцати килограммовой гире, представьте её  в уме со всеми характеристиками.....

..... ну как, ум потяжелел на 16 кг. ?

----------


## Михаил_

а вы что, уже нашли в атомах массу?  (кроме ничтожной)
немедленно поделитесь со мной и с общественностью.
после того, как вы узнали, что атом ничего не весит, ваша реальная гиря полегчала?

пока. на данный момент, насколько я понимаю, чувака отвечающего за массу пока не нашли.

нет у атома никакой самосущей массы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Масса есть одним из фундаментальных свойств _атома_.

и эт не я нашёл, так наука гласит.

----------


## Михаил_

придется ждать технарей чтобы разрешить наш спор. у нас разные точки зрения, давайте посмотрим еще другие.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

можно ещё попробовать представить в уме пищу - и её покушать, когда голоден
или воду, когда надо попить.

вообще буддизм какраз, в отличии от молодой западной науки, признаёт кроме материи и - нематериальный ум и умственное, данное каждому человеку в  субьективном опыте как очевидное..... и ещё много чего признаёт, что уже как следствие вытекает из наличия именно нематериального  ума.

----------


## Михаил_

между вашими утверждениями (представь пищу и наешься) и моими (мысли тоже состоят из Атомов) - я не нахожу связи, которой вы прикрываетесь. 

С чего бы это, не было бы совсем никакой разницы между умственным пространством и том, в котором мы живем?
Между ними есть граница, которая пролегает либо в нашем уме, либо в мозге (у материалистов). Граница есть, потому-что её можно убрать, и нарушения описаны в клинике. Что является достаточным доказательством самой границы, и мы её не трогаем.

Что касается мыслей, из чего по вашему они состоят? Что-бы вы не назвали, будет являться парой энергия/материя. И по определению будет состоять из частиц и её носителей.

Статья то конечно так себе, но надо же с чего-то начинать )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что касается мыслей, из чего по вашему они состоят? Что-бы вы не назвали, будет являться парой энергия/материя. И по определению будет состоять из частиц и её носителей.
> 
> )


Какая ж это пара ?
Энергия  и есть материя, одно из состояний материи.

Касаемо мысли, предлагаю рассмотреть сначала  более простой пример:

_дорожный знак_

Вот кроме материальных цвета и очертаний, что ещё нужно чтоб это выполняло функцию именно _дорожного знака_.

----------


## Фил

> Какая ж это пара ?
> Энергия  и есть материя, одно из состояний материи.
> 
> Касаемо мысли, предлагаю рассмотреть сначала  более простой пример:
> 
> _дорожный знак_
> 
> Вот кроме материальных цвета и очертаний, что ещё нужно чтоб это выполняло функцию именно _дорожного знака_.


Вы к тому, что нужна информация.
Но можно сказать, что информация без материи не существует. И опровергнуть это нельзя.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

Т.е. да, информация не-материальна.
Но это ничего не даст!   :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.12.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е. да, информация не-материальна.
> Но это ничего не даст!


Это пример, что есть и не-материальное, не состоящее из атомов,  ни масса ни энергия, умственное. 
Мысль также - умственна.

----------

Фил (08.12.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Это пример, что есть и не-материальное, не состоящее из атомов,  ни масса ни энергия, умственное. 
> Мысль также - умственна.


Да ! Есть!

Может возражение быть, что условием существования нематериального является материя.

Т.е. для иышления нужен мозг и электричество, например.

Для восприятия нематериальной информации (и создания ее) тоже мозг нужен.

Но по моему это спор между гео и гелио центрическими системами. Каждая сама по себе единственно правильной не является. 

Материя то тоже абстракция! :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.12.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да ! Есть!
> 
> Может возражение быть, что условием существования нематериального является материя.
> 
> Т.е. для иышления нужен мозг и электричество, например.
> 
> Для восприятия нематериальной информации (и создания ее) тоже мозг нужен.
> 
> Но по моему это спор между гео и гелио центрическими системами. Каждая сама по себе единственно правильной не является. 
> ...


Как говорят : 
"высокие материи" 
но это  не-материально  :Smilie: 

Ничто не есть следствием лишь одной причины, и всегда в наборе необходимых причин и условий, чтоб было нечто, должна и присутствовать однородная\близкая по природе  причина.
Для создания новой не-материальной информации всегда нужна, *и* предыдущая нематериальная информация.

----------

Фил (09.12.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

У физиков Джона Уилера и Ричарда Фейнмана был довольно нетрадиционный взгляд на устройство реальности. Например, они теоретизировали, что во всей Вселенной *есть всего лишь один электрон, находящийся попеременно во всех точках пространства* — начиная от Большого взрыва и до конца всего (будь то Большой разрыв, Большое сжатие, тепловая смерть или что-нибудь еще). Другими словами, речь идет о том, что 10^80 электронов, с которыми мы имеем дело в каждый момент времени, — один и тот же электрон. Один электрон, пронизывающий каждый атом и молекулу, независимо от пространства и времени.

Теория одноэлектронной Вселенной, предложенная Джоном Уилером во время телефонного разговора с Ричардом Фейнманом, предполагает, что все электроны и позитроны, по сути, проявления одного объекта, перемещающегося вперед и назад во времени.

....


«Однажды в аспирантуре Принстона я получил звонок от профессора Уилера, он мне сказал: «Фейнман, я знаю, почему у всех электронов одинаковые заряд и масса». — «Почему?» — «Потому что это один и тот же электрон».

....

Реально ли время или это лишь иллюзия восприятия, созданная наблюдателем? Настолько же пространство иллюзорно, как и время? Единственный вариант, при котором электрон мог бы одновременно быть «здесь» и «там» — если *разделение прошлого, настоящего и будущего иллюзорно.*

Вот оно!

----------


## Фил

Они там вообще шутники были  :Smilie: 

БАЛЛАДА ОБ АСТРОНАВТЕ

      		От бета-инвертора
		И гамма-конвертора
		Осталась обшивка одна.
		А ионная пушка, 
		Как пустая хлопушка,
		Торчит, ни на что не годна.
		Все распались мезоны,
		Все распались нейтроны,
		Излучился весь видимый свет.
		По закону Кулона
		Разбежались протоны,
		На лептоны ж надежды нет.
		Повреждённый реактор
		Тарахтит, словно трактор,
		В биокамере - гниль и прель.
		Вот сопло уж забилось,
		Да и дно прохудилось,
		И вакуум хлещет в щель...
		Он летел к Ориону,
		Но поток гравитонов
		Пересёк неожиданно путь.
		Отклонившись от курса
		И спустив все ресурсы,
		Он сумел и от них ускользнуть.
		Сделав крюк здоровенный,
		Облетел пол-Вселенной
		И теперь на пустом корабле
		По последней прямой
		Возвращался домой,
		Приближаясь к планете Земле.
		Но, борясь с тяготеньем,
		Сверх-сверх-сверхускореньем,
		Он замедлил стрелки часов.
		И стрелки застыли,
		На Земле ж проходили
		Тысячи тысяч веков.
		Вот родные планеты...
		Боже! Солнце ли это?
		Тёмно-красный, чуть тёплый шар...
		Над Землёю дымится,
		Над Землёю клубится
		Водородный, холодный пар.
		Чтo же это такое?
		Где же племя людское? -
		В неизвестных, далёких мирах.
		Вырастают их дети
		Уж на новой планете,
		А Земля вся в космических льдах.
		Чертыхаясь и плача
		От такой неудачи,
		Астронавт повернул рычаг,
		И раздалось Б,
		И раздалось А,
		И раздалось Х -
		Б А Х!  	

/Дарол Кеннет Фроман/

----------

Михаил_ (10.12.2018)

----------

